# T5ho



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I,d like to share my T5HO exoearience, people always say they are a lot mire powerful than you think, my tank is a 125 long, 6ft, 21 inches deep, Led and T5HO, my Led ballasts decided to crap out, all three and i have a 6ft T5HO for sublementation, 4x39, 3 ft bulbs and they have the tank looking amazing, sure its softies, Leathers, some Lps but i,ve got a Crotea Clam and i,m lovin it, plus i think i,m gonna stick to Softies and Leathers, very happy with the tank.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They are...I had a client with a 36" deep aquarium. With various algae issues, two rows of 2x36" ATI AquaBlue+ kept the corals going for months and the branching hammers didn't show any slowdown of growth.


----------

